

Startup Lessons from StartupRiot - harrisreynolds
http://www.simplifyingsoftware.com/2012/02/startup-lessons-from-startupriot.html

======
clayhebert
Great post, Harris. Glad you liked the event. I had a blast as well. Were you
still around for the last set? I demoed Spindows.com (the enterprise video
speed-networking platform). Would love your honest thoughts on it.

